# What to feed an arthritic horse ?



## Horseback Rider (28 November 2013)

My 13 yr old TB has been off work since the summer due to hock spavin and a touch of arthritis. He is in at night and out in the day. weight and condition wise he is doing OK. But the cold weather means that he is coming out of the stable rather stiff behind in the mornings.

He currently has Spillers Conditioning cubes, Mollichaff and speedi beet and ad lib hay.

Just wondering what I can give him to help with the stiffness ? He has a very delicate stomach ?


----------



## flirtygerty (28 November 2013)

I give my 20yr old arthritic mare low sugar and starch diet which includes linseed and rapeseed oil, I watch her weight and she rarely needs bute now


----------



## Izzwizz (28 November 2013)

My mare had a bit of stiffness coming out of her stable on a morning.  Vet suggested Synequin for her as she was also tripping up going downhill when ridden.  She's never been better since, more like an 8yr old rather than the 18yrs she actually is.  Its not cheap when on the loading dose but after that its cheap to feed.  Its a very pure product and has no added unwanted extras.  I can honestly say shes never felt better!  Keep your horse well rugged when its cold and maybe also get some stable wraps such as Thermatex.  Thats what I will be putting on mine when it gets really cold.


----------



## Queenbee (29 November 2013)

I'd be using something like alfalfa oil, speedie beet and linseed meal, I'd add turmeric to help with the joints.


----------



## claribella (29 November 2013)

Id also do a low sugar/high fibre diet including micronized linseed. For joints Id try turmeric. Are you a member of fb? If so there is a group on their called turmeric user group. Its really helpful with dosages etc. Its good to add both linseed and freshly ground pepper to help the turmeric absorb. I haven't started it yet but loads of people on their are getting amazing results. I also find apple cider vinegar with the mother is really brilliant. I use it on myself as I have arthritis and it really does work. Ive also had great results with equimins flexi joint but Im going to take her off that once the pot is done to see how she goes on the turmeric as it would be a lot cheaper. If your horse has a sensitive tummy then Id put him/her ona pre pro biotic perhaps? Let me know if youre not on fb and ill get you the dosages for the turmeric if you fancy trying it


----------



## hnmisty (29 November 2013)

Blue chip helped my old girl


----------



## Linn (29 November 2013)

My Horse is 13 and has spavin too, my vet recommended an anti-inflammatory type herbal supplement rather than msm/glucosamine, I'm using one called  'Mobility' its in a big blue tub and good value for money, it seems to make a difference to him too.


----------



## pines of rome (29 November 2013)

I am having good results with Vetroflex and Pegasus Nature bute solution, have managed to give up danilon, which I thought he would be on forever!


----------



## sonjafoers (29 November 2013)

One of my horses has recently been diagnosed with arthritis and has had her joints medicated which unfortunately didn't work for her. 

She has been on various joint supplements for years as I believed they might prevent any joint issues in later life but seemingly not as she's about 15 now and is suffering.I had some success initially with Vetroflex and Vetrofen but after about 8 months these either stopped working or the arthritis worsened to a degree that couldn't be helped by such supplements. 

Under my vet's supervision she is now on 'bute' or similar which has given her a new lease of life and she is still very active and able to hunt. She is also still on a joint supplement just in case it's helping her.

I've been looking into feed recently as I feed an oil type supplement and I was concerned about the omega 3 to omega 6 ratio as obviously omega 6 is a pro inflammatory. I've contacted the 2 feed companies I use and it seems the best and most balanced feed with regards to getting the omega balance right is grass! One of the products I feed has an imbalance and I've been advised to add linseed oil ( not micronised linseed ) to boost the omega 3 level.

What I would also say is my horse is so much better for being kept out, particularly noticeable when I ride her from the field rather than after she has been in for a few hours. Is it possible to change your routine so your horse isn't stabled all night but maybe for a shorter period during the day instead or preferably kept out?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 November 2013)

Horseback Rider said:



			My 13 yr old TB has been off work since the summer due to hock spavin and a touch of arthritis. He is in at night and out in the day. weight and condition wise he is doing OK. But the cold weather means that he is coming out of the stable rather stiff behind in the mornings.

He currently has Spillers Conditioning cubes, Mollichaff and speedi beet and ad lib hay.

Just wondering what I can give him to help with the stiffness ? He has a very delicate stomach ?
		
Click to expand...

check this out   http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html


----------



## Auslander (29 November 2013)

My arthritic horse has adapted to living out very easily - and he's far better for it! He is rugged slightly more than I would normally, fed plenty of linseed, and a lot of fibre to keep his furnace stoked. He is on a bespoke anti-inflammatory supplement from Hack-up, which seems to be helping -he hasn't needed bute since starting on it. It has boswellia in it, which I'm becoming more and more convinced by. I warm him up for a long time - about 30 minutes walking, and am careful to avoid having him stand around getting cold. He will be getting his hocks and proxial branches of the hind suspenisories medicated in the spring, and possibly another Tildren infusion.


----------



## Nudibranch (30 November 2013)

Auslander said:



			My arthritic horse has adapted to living out very easily - and he's far better for it!
		
Click to expand...

This, without a doubt, in fact my old vet used to use box rest as a way of diagnosing arthritis because it makes them stiffer! Rugged and out 24/7 is definitely the way to go, ad lib hay. My current (mildly) arthritic horse only gets D&H devils claw, I did use cider vinegar but couldn't see any difference although Ranulph Fiennes swears by it and he's so hard he chopped his own fingers off with a hacksaw!

My current vet, who I rate very highly, is very sceptical about any of the prescribed supplements, he says there just isn't the evidence and it's more of a placebo for the owners. He has also started keeping his own arthritic horse out and found a big improvement.


----------

